

Dunbar Number, and how many friends does one need - sreeix
http://fora.tv/2010/02/18/Robin_Dunbar_How_Many_Friends_Does_One_Person_Need

======
Foy
While I wonder about the specific numbers (his "150" is probably more like 20
for me) I have to admit it's certainly not much of a controversial statement
to say that the person with >200 friends on Facebook isn't really friends with
all of them.

